

Ask HN: Best place to hire Web Contractors? - jdavid

At work, we are looking for a few contractors to help get a few things done with the site.  They have just been sitting on the shelf too long.<p>Where is the best place to find web contractors?<p>Right now we are looking for a PHPBB3 theme expert.<p>* elance ?
======
primemod3
Here's a HN topic about contractors:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467> and the list:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en)

------
thegoleffect
Add these to your list:

* odesk

* rent-a-coder

* craigslist

* referrals aka friends-of-friends

------
lsc
what does elance have that you want that craigslist doesn't? This is relevant
to my interests, as I'm kinda sortof toying with the idea of setting up a job
board myself.

